# Zeus, male kitten, Tyne and Wear



## suepawz (Jul 1, 2012)

Zeus is tabby and white and as his name suggests he is fairly large for his age. He is one of the group of 5 kittens and is about 4 to 4.5 months old. Zeus is still quite shy but does come for strokes. He is a very handsome boy with thin tiger style stripes. He is very playful with the other kittens but not demanding, choosing to take himself off to a nice quiet place for a snooze when the mood takes him. He likes to try eating out of the tin of cat food as you are dishing it out!










All cats are neutered if old enough. A donation of £70 is payable for each cat. Potential adopters will be subject to a home visit.

For more information, please contact [email protected]


----------

